# EVGA GTX 650 Ti Boost SC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2013)

EVGA's GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost SuperClocked comes with a large overclock of 92 MHz out of the box which gives it a significant performance boost over the reference design. Since it's only $10 more expensive than the reference GTX 650 Ti Boost, the card actually offers a better price/performance ratio than the original.

*Show full review*


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 12, 2013)

So... with the gtx 660 priced at $190/180 after mir what's the point of this card?
EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-2662-KR GeForce GTX 660 2... also Evga Sc


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> So... with the gtx 660 priced at $190/180 after mir what's the point of this card?
> EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-2662-KR GeForce GTX 660 2... also Evga Sc



same $10 MIR on this card

vs. gtx 660: basically save 10 bucks for a bit lower performance


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you for the review W1zzard. I was wondering if EVGA is cherry picking their chips for this card because many other reviews reached much higher OC clocks (like guru3d or Hardwareluxx for example), but looks like they were just lucky after all.. good to know. 

Price is too high tho, this card can't take anything more then the default $169 imo, and they should really start selling the cheaper 1GB version already, that's the price what this segment needs now.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Apr 14, 2013)

not sure why but I think the reference looking cooler looks cool (no pun intended btw) , to me it looks better than any custom cooler lol ( strange I know lol )


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 14, 2013)

chaotic_uk said:


> not sure why but I think the reference looking cooler looks cool (no pun intended btw) , to me it looks better than any custom cooler lol ( strange I know lol )



It's not strange at all, they do look very cool indeed. I would not say that they "look better than any custom cooler", because we didn't see all (yet), but they are still on the top of my list too.


----------



## eBombzor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yo W1zzard please test everything with the latest drivers (13.3 Beta 3 & 314.22) to make the tests fair. It looks like you're just using older driver for other NVidia cards and the newest one for the 650 Ti Boost, and you're using 4 month old drivers on the AMD side.

It's making AMD cards look bad and making readers question the integrity of your reviews.


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2013)

I can see using a beta driver if it is card specific (comes with the card and is recommended by the manufacturer to use), but the grand majority of end users do not use beta drivers. I don't see a lack of integrity by using the latest official driver.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 15, 2013)

eBombzor said:


> Yo W1zzard please test everything with the latest drivers (13.3 Beta 3 & 314.22) to make the tests fair. It looks like you're just using older driver for other NVidia cards and the newest one for the 650 Ti Boost, and you're using 4 month old drivers on the AMD side.
> 
> It's making AMD cards look bad and making readers question the integrity of your reviews.



1) Re-testing every single card in every single review every time a new driver comes out is a ridiculous request. W1zzard has enough on his plate already with software development and such. 

2) W1zzard did a review comparing driver versions last year, and the results were application-specific and only a few percent difference maximum most of the time, if there even was a difference. The only "amazing" driver that came out for AMD was 12.11 where they claimed 10% performance increases on HD 7xxx cards, every other driver just "improves game stability" or slightly reduces frame latency in some instances. 

3) Since when were the AMD cards doing "bad" recently? 7970 GHz Edition still beats the GTX 680, and the 7790 review used drivers from March, yet performed as designed. Also, I fail to see any other readers questioning the integrity of this review besides yourself.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice review... Good info. These cards are pretty impressive for the cost.


----------



## eBombzor (Apr 15, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> 1) Re-testing every single card in every single review every time a new driver comes out is a ridiculous request. W1zzard has enough on his plate already with software development and such.
> 
> 2) W1zzard did a review comparing driver versions last year, and the results were application-specific and only a few percent difference maximum most of the time, if there even was a difference. The only "amazing" driver that came out for AMD was 12.11 where they claimed 10% performance increases on HD 7xxx cards, every other driver just "improves game stability" or slightly reduces frame latency in some instances.
> 
> 3) Since when were the AMD cards doing "bad" recently? 7970 GHz Edition still beats the GTX 680, and the 7790 review used drivers from March, yet performed as designed. Also, I fail to see any other readers questioning the integrity of this review besides yourself.


1. There is no reason to list every single card. A few cards around the 650 Ti Boost would suffice (like the 7790, 7850, 660, and 650 Ti)

2. That's last year. If you'd been keeping up with AMD drivers lately the Never Settle drivers came with lots of performance increases.

3. The 650 Ti is edging out the 7870 and even the 7950 in one test. I don't really see that happening with updated drivers.

A review using the latest drivers is the most accurate review and I don't see anyone doing so.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2013)

Feel free to do your own reviews
End of discussion


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 15, 2013)

eBombzor said:


> and you're using 4 month old drivers on the AMD side.



i'm using the latest official amd whql drivers. don't blame me because amd isn't releasing new stable drivers anymore.

we have to test gtx 650 ti boost with the driver nvidia gives us, there is no other driver to support it. if you are just looking for 4 cards with 4 games with latest drivers you are probably better off reading reviews on other sites


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 15, 2013)

do Nvidia intend to do mockup to keep with AMD(well AMD do indeed price warfare)? they are not competitive on the price and the perf, whatever everyone say, is kinda same (but price higher...) 

i used to be all Nvidia side (i had tnt/2,geforce 256/2/4ti 4800/fx5600/fx5900ultra/460/560ti(oem gf110)/650ti/660ti) but now i dont know what to think, 6950/7950 couple suits me better than 650ti/660ti  and 670/80 pricing is ... well not at my taste at all.(i know 6950/7950 ist nothing to compare with 650ti/660ti but even in 2nd hand deals Nvidia price is overboard ... blame the user)

titan asside and "mini" titan (740$ baseprice for the "lowcost" titan? really?)

let see if the next generation will take me back

still nice Review W1zzard


----------



## eBombzor (Apr 16, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> i'm using the latest official amd whql drivers. don't blame me because amd isn't releasing new stable drivers anymore.
> 
> we have to test gtx 650 ti boost with the driver nvidia gives us, there is no other driver to support it. if you are just looking for 4 cards with 4 games with latest drivers you are probably better off reading reviews on other sites


My point is that basically all GPU reviews are the same and none of them use the latest drivers across the board. I'm not looking for a comparison between 4 cards, I'm looking for a review with the latest drivers.


----------

